# MB Quart RWE-302 ($59 Ebay Sub)



## 5Speed

Back In June I bought one of these subs. I knew they were manufactured by Rockford Fosgate back prior to 2007 so I knew they had to be at least decent. I looked at the specs MB Quart provided and installed it in a 1.25^3 sealed box. Wow this was not a typical MB quart subwoofer at all. It lacked the lows but had decent output in the higher frequency's.

I plotted the subwoofer in WinISD pro and figured out my issue. This subwoofer is all Rockford Fosgate... If someone plans to purchase one of these woofers don't attempt a sealed enclosure, it's a waste of time. These things perform best in large ported enclosures.

I went with a L-Port Enclosure 3 cubic feet net tuned to 30hz. This sub is impressive. I was impressed that even in such a large enclosure the subwoofer is still very musical, sounds great, gets low.

My only problem is it's being powered by an Alpine M650 @ 4 ohm... a mere 400rms. To top that off this Alpine doesn't have a Subsonic filter either.

This is the main reason I posted a few days ago is I'm looking for a new 1000rms amplifier that will handle a 1 ohm load.

Just wanted to give those a heads up that are interested in purchasing it, that really it is not junk at all, but it is not a subwoofer for small enclosures or sealed enclosures for that matter.


----------



## SIR_x_Loin

(I searched and this is the only post I found on this sub)

The calculators I have used reccomend a 1 cube sealed box. I have this is a .7 sealed box and it misses all sorts of stuff.

Thanks for the help, new to the technical side of this...


----------



## 5Speed

I'll attach the Graph in WinISD Pro I've created to compare a .7 Sealed Enclosure, vs a 3.0 Cubic Feet Ported Enclosure.










This subwoofer can perform just as well in a 2.5 cubic foot enclosure tuned slightly higher if 3.0 cubic foot net is a little too big for you.

Let me know if you need help designing a box for it. Trust me several months back I was just like you and thought i had wasted money on this subwoofer. It truly is a good speaker and well built, but it requires alot of room to go deep compared to other equivalent speakers.


----------



## DarkScorpion

The alpine amp has a fixed 15hz subsonic filter. I have an M650 too


----------



## 5Speed

I knew the MRP-M1000 Had a fixed 15hz filter but I didn't know the M650 did too. Kinda sucks for the price of these things they don't even come with an adjustable filter. I like to keep mine right around 20 with my current set-up.


----------



## x97chevy

Not to go off topic but does that WinlSD give you box specs also ?? I have never used it can you let me know were to download it?


----------



## 5Speed

I use RE Audio's Box calculator to build my slot ported enclosures. 

RE Enclosure Calculator

I use WinISDPro as a reference guide on what size and tuning to use. It will give the port size to use and how much port area.

LinearTeam

It takes a little figuring out, and takes a while to tune an enclosure and frequency for a smooth musical responce. Unless you are looking for an SPL enclosure it can be a good reference for that as well.

The only thing it cannot tune for is the resonance inside the vechicle, but honestly atleast your doing your part to build an enclosure that is match to the output of the subwoofer.


----------



## aphexacid

Yes, this is the SAME woofer i just mentioned in your amp thread. My friend has 2 of these 15" models final impedance 2ohms. he originall had it in a fairly large ported box, that did major damage. zx750

Then we decided to put them in a much larger one. and now its pure destruction. 

its just stupid. stupid bass.

so if thats what you're looking for, you found it!


----------



## 5Speed

If you have the room these subwoofers are very musical and can put out good volume. The issue I have with them is that they require a large enclosure to play low. I could actually go larger with my enclosure to 3.5 or 4 cubic feet without losing output. For the price you won't find a better built speaker IMO.


----------



## loud-n-low

I had 2 of these. sealed box,1.5-1.75 per chambe.they hit looooowww


----------



## SIR_x_Loin

loud-n-low said:


> I had 2 of these. sealed box,1.5-1.75 per chambe.they hit looooowww


damn, maybe there is hope...

I have one hooked up to a ZX1000.1 running 4ohms (500+rms). My box is too small .7cf. I have it stuffed with polyfill. 

I thought this sub prefered a smaller sized box? 

How many what RMS did you run it at? When I listen to something really bass heavy (Gorillaz) I have to keep my sub volume so low because it seems like it cant handle it.

(34yo n00b)


----------



## 5Speed

SIR_x_Loin said:


> damn, maybe there is hope...
> 
> I have one hooked up to a ZX1000.1 running 4ohms (500+rms). My box is too small .7cf. I have it stuffed with polyfill.
> 
> I thought this sub prefered a smaller sized box?
> 
> How many what RMS did you run it at? When I listen to something really bass heavy (Gorillaz) I have to keep my sub volume so low because it seems like it cant handle it.
> 
> (34yo n00b)


What model rwe do you have? Honestly these subwoofers need a large enclosure whether you run sealed or ported to play low. I ran a single 12" RWE on 400rms in a 1.25 cubic foot sealed enclosure and the output was great for the power level, but the bass below 45hz was horribly missing. 

The RWE is based around the RF Punch HX2. Motor structure, basket, cone material. The specifications though are much different from the punch HX2 but they have something in common, they need a large enclosure to play loud and low.

Shoot me your model number I'll graph out something for you if your interested in going with a larger enclosure. 

Also the subwoofer cannot reproduce the volume you are looking for at low levels and you are more then likely over driven the speaker at low frequencies which is why you are hitting the speaker making that sound... I know this from experience, back it off when your hearing this, you are hurting the speaker.


----------



## 5Speed

I wanted to give everyone an update this subwoofer has worked great for sometime now, but I have removed the system from my 01 Blazer ZR2 to make room for a few upgrades. I'm upgrading to an Alpine MRP-M1000 amplifier so this subwoofer will see 600rms @ 4ohm and new tsunami wiring, along with a component set.

I will post a video on youtube in July to show the subwoofer off with the new amplifier.

My next investment is the MB Quart Premium PWE-304 Subwoofer @ 2ohms receiving the 1000rms in the same enclosure.


----------



## HertzGuy

I concur that this sub likes a big ported box. I have 1 rwe 302 and my only complaint is it seems its limited excursion seems to hinder its low end response some. But still handles the lows well. I only have about 400w going to it in a 1.2 cu box and it does want more space it seems.
Thanks for the tip on staying away from a sealed box!

I bought mine from sonixx for 69 and for that price its well worth it!!


----------



## SPLmonster13

What do you guys think about 4 of the MBQ RWE 302 12s in a long port box with 4 cubes per chamber. Running off of a power acoustik BAMF 4000 watt monoblock with a 1 ohm load. How do you think that will sound?


----------



## bigggbrutis

I was looking at 4 12 DWI or FWA's.. So your saying the ported over sealed... Would you be willing to help on getting some box designs done for something like this 5 speed? This would be going in a 01 tahoe.. I have been told subs up, port back, not really sure.. This may sound dumb, but I want loud good SQ.. I'll be putting this (MB Quart ONX1.1500D) to it unless there is another amp that is suggested..


----------



## 5Speed

SPLmonster13 said:


> What do you guys think about 4 of the MBQ RWE 302 12s in a long port box with 4 cubes per chamber. Running off of a power acoustik BAMF 4000 watt monoblock with a 1 ohm load. How do you think that will sound?


Depending how low you really want to get you don't really need 4 cubes per subwoofer. You could get away with 3 cubes per subwoofer. As long as you can feed each subwoofer 400-600 rms I think it will sound good. I found though there was much more to go on this subwoofer with only 400rms and I found myself clipping the amp at times trying to get more excursion out, which is why I decided to jump at the idea of going bigger.

I tuned low for a nice muscial enclosure and to help on the low end. The PWE-302/304 will play alot lower and louder but are over twice the $$$.


----------



## 5Speed

bigggbrutis said:


> I was looking at 4 12 DWI or FWA's.. So your saying the ported over sealed... Would you be willing to help on getting some box designs done for something like this 5 speed? This would be going in a 01 tahoe.. I have been told subs up, port back, not really sure.. This may sound dumb, but I want loud good SQ.. I'll be putting this (MB Quart ONX1.1500D) to it unless there is another amp that is suggested..


I don't really have any experience with the newer MB Quart Subwoofers. The one's I am talking about are the old Rockford Fosgate "Made In The USA" Subwoofers. The amp you suggest is a solid amplifier.

Subs up and port back is the best way to reduce noise in the port. If you are looking for good SQ in a ported Enclosure you have to remember to tune low. You will sacrifice overal output but you will gain SQ and the ability to play much lower.

I'd have to throw the specs of these subwoofers in WinISD and see what they would need.


----------



## bigggbrutis

I've read around different forums that they are still pretty decent good SQ subs.. I was either going with that or Pioneer.. If you could help that would be great!


----------



## Mackenzie

I have the 15 version in my car, and its in a 1.6 cube sealed, and it does great. I do think it would like a larger enclosure though... 

Does anyone have the ts specs for the 12 RWE-302? I Lost my manual for the 15, and I believe it had all the sizes specs..


----------



## bigggbrutis

Maybe 2 15's would be a better solution. WHat are your thoughts, 4 12's or 2 15's??


----------



## 5Speed

bigggbrutis said:


> I've read around different forums that they are still pretty decent good SQ subs.. I was either going with that or Pioneer.. If you could help that would be great!


I beleive the Premier Speakers were really good, but I would stay away from the regular line.


----------



## 5Speed

Mackenzie said:


> I have the 15 version in my car, and its in a 1.6 cube sealed, and it does great. I do think it would like a larger enclosure though...
> 
> Does anyone have the ts specs for the 12 RWE-302? I Lost my manual for the 15, and I believe it had all the sizes specs..


I have the ts specs at home. Once I get home I'll post the specs for the 12" rwe-302.


----------



## 5Speed

bigggbrutis said:


> Maybe 2 15's would be a better solution. WHat are your thoughts, 4 12's or 2 15's??


Comes down to how much space you can give up in cubic feet and how much power you can realistically afford.


----------



## Thumper26

5Speed said:


> This subwoofer can perform just as well in a 2.5 cubic foot enclosure tuned slightly higher if 3.0 cubic foot net is a little too big for you.
> 
> Let me know if you need help designing a box for it. Trust me several months back I was just like you and thought i had wasted money on this subwoofer. It truly is a good speaker and well built, but it requires alot of room to go deep compared to other equivalent speakers.


given enclosure sizes for a single 12, have you played with it IB at all? That'd be a great find if it worked out well.


----------



## 5Speed

I havn't played with this subwoofer in an IB set-up. I wonder how it would do? 

This will be the last enclosure I build for this subwoofer. I'll be moving on to the PWE-304 or moving on to FI Audio SSD 12 or 15" with a new enclosure.


----------



## bigggbrutis

5Speed said:


> Comes down to how much space you can give up in cubic feet and how much power you can realistically afford.


I am looking at this amp - MB Quart ONX1.1500D ONYX Series Monoblock Class D Car Amplifier • 1500W x 1 Chan @ 1 Ohm • 1000W x 1 Chan @ 2 Ohm • Dual Speaker Terminals

Would this be enough power for either of those ideas?


----------



## 5Speed

The amplifier your looking at is rock solid. I beleive it's been stated here they will do [email protected] with a good electrical system.

Looking at MB Quarts new subwoofers I wouldn't bother. They don't make a 15" woofer and the new Premium have a 85db sensitivity, meaning if you are using 4 of them you are going to need a butt load more power then just that amp.

The discuss series are limited by their x-max to make any real damage.

I would look into purchasing the old style PWE-302 12" Premium Subwoofers, Cheap price, 21mm X-Max, built in the USA, 600(Rms) 3" Copper Voice Coils, 91-92 db sensitivity so they don't waste power. They even make 15" PWE 352, if you want 2 15".

There are better options for woofers though then MB quart.


----------



## Montdj

5Speed said:


> The amplifier your looking at is rock solid. I beleive it's been stated here they will do [email protected] with a good electrical system.
> 
> Looking at MB Quarts new subwoofers I wouldn't bother. They don't make a 15" woofer and the new Premium have a 85db sensitivity, meaning if you are using 4 of them you are going to need a butt load more power then just that amp.
> 
> The discuss series are limited by their x-max to make any real damage.
> 
> I would look into purchasing the old style PWE-302 12" Premium Subwoofers, Cheap price, 21mm X-Max, built in the USA, 600(Rms) 3" Copper Voice Coils, 91-92 db sensitivity so they don't waste power. They even make 15" PWE 352, if you want 2 15".
> 
> There are better options for woofers though then MB quart.


I have been looking at 2 rwe-352 and a SS ref 1.1000 to run them. I cant find any other sub in that price range that comes closes to these. Can you point out the other options you talked about?


----------



## 5Speed

If you can fit each of those subwoofers in 5 cubic foot enclosures they will do well. They require a huge amount of room and be can tuned from 28-32hz. 

I don't think there are any other options in that price range that are built the way those MB Quart Reference subs are built. Looking on e-bay they are the best of the budget priced subs until they run out of them. It's just the RWE line require huge enclosures, compared to their PWE counterpart. I can get louder and lower in a 2.5 cubic foot enclosure tuned at 30hz with a pwe 12" then I can in a 3 cubic foot enclosure tuned at 30hz with the 12" rwe.


----------



## Montdj

Hum the PWE you say. Can I still run 2 of them with a ref 1.1000?


----------



## bigggbrutis

5Speed said:


> The amplifier your looking at is rock solid. I beleive it's been stated here they will do [email protected] with a good electrical system.
> 
> Looking at MB Quarts new subwoofers I wouldn't bother. They don't make a 15" woofer and the new Premium have a 85db sensitivity, meaning if you are using 4 of them you are going to need a butt load more power then just that amp.
> 
> The discuss series are limited by their x-max to make any real damage.
> 
> I would look into purchasing the old style PWE-302 12" Premium Subwoofers, Cheap price, 21mm X-Max, built in the USA, 600(Rms) 3" Copper Voice Coils, 91-92 db sensitivity so they don't waste power. They even make 15" PWE 352, if you want 2 15".
> 
> There are better options for woofers though then MB quart.


Can you throw out some other subs that would work well with that amp? I don't really have to go with 4 12's, I was just wanting loud SQ..


----------



## 5Speed

Yes you could still run two 15" PWE's.

When I think of value per dollar I think along the times of FI Audio SSD, AudioQue SDC 2.5. RE Audio SE, Alpine Type R.

Those are the quality subwoofers I think of when we talk Mid Line Subs with great quality and not costing an arm and a leg. I would rock any one or two of those subs with the power you have picked. 

If those are a little too much $$$ there are probably others out there, but I think the Type R are the cheapest along side the AudioQue.


----------



## bigggbrutis

Ok, sounds good. So your thinking going with just the 2 15's would be better for my application? I will start looking for some 15's 2ohm's.. I found some PWE's.. but I will also look at the others you have suggested..


----------



## 5Speed

bigggbrutis said:


> Ok, sounds good. So your thinking going with just the 2 15's would be better for my application? I will start looking for some 15's 2ohm's.. I found some PWE's.. but I will also look at the others you have suggested..


I think other bass heads will need to chime in on this, but I think two mid level 15's with proper power would outperform 4 low line 12's... That's just my opinion... 

I think it's best to start with a quality driver and add x amount of drivers that your budget can start rather then put in 4 cheap 12" subs. 

In my opinion I don't think you can beat the Alpine's for price and performance, but the Audioque SDC 2.5's are nice drivers for about the same price.


----------



## bigggbrutis

Thanks for your opinions and advice on this, i really appreciate it.. Now on to designing the box..  Want to help with that??


----------



## 5Speed

Which subwoofers are you going to go with? the RWE-352? I can Graph those for you. Do you want to do slot ported or round port?


----------



## bigggbrutis

Those are the ones I found. From what I've gathered subs up/port back is the better choice, still researching that. If that is correct I would like a slot port.


----------



## 5Speed

bigggbrutis said:


> Those are the ones I found. From what I've gathered subs up/port back is the better choice, still researching that. If that is correct I would like a slot port.


You are correct, subs up, port back is the way you want it.

What are your goals for these subwoofers? Daily/Street, Competition, Extended Bass?

Competion would be tuned higher, daily/street somewhere in the middle and extended bass for some ground pounding. 

Also depends on the music you listen to. I tuned mine low because I like listening to Rap & R&B and I wanted a smooth response, I didn't want to sacrifice sound quality for a few db and a limited low end output.

Let me know and i'll plot it in WinISD


----------



## bigggbrutis

I would say, daily driver.. I listen to just about everything up here Rap - country - rock.. I'm probably looking for something in the middle.. Thanks..


----------



## boarder124

I would go with one Pwe354 or pwe352 15" with a good 1000 watts on tap. either in 2-3 cubes sealed and if that wouldnt be enough for you, i would put it in a 3-4 cuft tuned to 28-30hz or you could always do two sealed in 4-6 cuft.


----------



## 5Speed

bigggbrutis said:


> I would say, daily driver.. I listen to just about everything up here Rap - country - rock.. I'm probably looking for something in the middle.. Thanks..


I expected you were building a ground pounder or competing lol. 2 15" subwoofers are quite the amount of bass for a daily driver. Can i ask what you had prior to this system?


----------



## bigggbrutis

I was running 4 old pyle 12's and now just running 2 older jbl 12's off an older RF 750s.. This is just a daily driver, very rarely will it get loud.. We take long softball trips during the summer so we watch movies and jam out in the parking lots on occasion.. I do like the ability to get loud but 75% of the time I don't because i'm driving through town and that is just rude to those around me.. Does that make sense?? I'm not new to car audio but it has been a long time.. I've never done 15's before so if you think 1 15 would be more than enough, or if I need a different amp, suggestions are very welcome..


----------



## 5Speed

Two PWE-352/354's are going to be louder then you are expecting lol. I'll cook up a graph for you this weekend.


----------



## bigggbrutis

Thanks! I figured, maybe I could start out with just one and go from there.. Would that amp I was looking at be way too much for just one 15 RWE-352??


----------



## 5Speed

@1 Ohm you would be overpowering it, so you would have to gain down, @ 4 ohms you would be underpowering it.

Be aware (2) Dual 2 Ohm subs make a 2 Ohm Load not a 1 Ohm load. If you want a 1 Ohm load on (2) subwoofers you need dual 4 ohm subs (rwe354/pwe354)


----------



## bigggbrutis

SO if I installed the 2 (352;s) that would be good to go?


----------



## 5Speed

No if you want, to acheive a 1 ohm load you need to purchase 2 354 subwoofers. Your amplifier makes the most power at 1ohm. If you want to purchase a single 15" subwoofer you need to purchase a 352 for a 1 ohm load.


----------



## bigggbrutis

I think I'm going to go with just the 1 15.. That would give me more than enough bass I would think. Thanks for your help, I look forward to getting this going..


----------



## 5Speed

Check my thread just below this one. I'm looking at a single 15" for my own build and there are some other suggestions on subwoofers under $200.


----------



## 1978monte

Hmm.. I ran two 15" kicker round solo's c series back in the day and loved them, 1.5 sealed per sub and they got low and were very accurate.. I wonder how the 15" version of these MB's would compare?? I like the idea of a smaller sealed box but it sounds like these are not the best sealed..

I'm really tempted to try a set of these but just don't know if they would meet my expectations..


----------



## 5Speed

These subwoofers are not meant for a small sealed enclosure. Kicker has re-introduced the Kicker solobaric classic, you may want to look into them, but I guratee there are better subwoofers that use a small enclosure and still play low.


----------



## 1978monte

5Speed said:


> These subwoofers are not meant for a small sealed enclosure. Kicker has re-introduced the Kicker solobaric classic, you may want to look into them, but I guratee there are better subwoofers that use a small enclosure and still play low.


Yeah, I ran a solo classic 15" when they came out and I didn't care for it at all.. I know their is better subs that like small sealed enclosures and play low....But for this price?? 

I have no problem going ported but two 15's would prabally be a huge box?

I'm on a budget so I can't go too crazy...

Right now I'm running a Orion HCCA 12d (first gen circa 1999) and the sub is getting old I'm thinking time for a upgrade but just not sure which route to go yet.. Being an oldschool guy it seems many of the brands I ran back in the day don't make gear like they use too and I'm not familliar with new brands or have any shops near by to hear demos..


----------



## 5Speed

1978monte said:


> Yeah, I ran a solo classic 15" when they came out and I didn't care for it at all.. I know their is better subs that like small sealed enclosures and play low....But for this price??
> 
> I have no problem going ported but two 15's would prabally be a huge box?
> 
> I'm on a budget so I can't go too crazy...
> 
> Right now I'm running a Orion HCCA 12d (first gen circa 1999) and the sub is getting old I'm thinking time for a upgrade but just not sure which route to go yet.. Being an oldschool guy it seems many of the brands I ran back in the day don't make gear like they use too and I'm not familliar with new brands or have any shops near by to hear demos..


You can get the 15" Model to play low in a 5-6 cubic foot enclosure tuned low.

These subwoofers are built in the U.S.A and are high quality, but if you want a subwoofer that plays low and uses a much smaller enclosure go with the Premium PWE-35X Subwoofer. You could get away with 3-4 cubic foot with that subwoofer.


----------



## bigggbrutis

Could you run that PWE 35X 15 in your software and see what i will need for my box? Thanks for your opinion and answering my questions..


----------



## ReloadedSS

Any further info or thoughts on this sub? I'm interested and it looks like this is the most extensive discussion on these hidden gems. I'm more interested in "SQ" but since I can't find these anywhere to audition, I'm interested in everyone's thoughts before buying.


----------



## SPLmonster13

These subs are pretty good. I had a previous soundstream sponser and have run T-4 15s ive more recently messed with Rockford running p3 12s and more recently i have been running 4 of these MBQ RWE 302 12s on a 4000 watt amp, 1ohm load in a fiberglass enclosure 4 cubes per chamber. Bottom line on these subs is they are air space hungry. LOTS of low bass but a little lacking on the high end due to the larger enclosure. However im in the 145db range with these subs. This is my daily driver and i run around with about 1/4 of the gain on the amp and its unreal SPL. Price and quality combined, nothing else can touch them.


----------



## 5Speed

Thanks for posting SPL Monster. I want to add my recent set-up.

1x Alpine V-Power MRP-M1000 
1X MB Quart Reference RWE-302 (Wired 4 Ohm)
Custom Built Enclosure By Me, 3 Cubic Foot Net Slot port tuned at 30hz.
Custom Amp rack also built by me.










I used to run a MRP-M650 but 400 RMS was not enough power, Now with the MRP-M1000 producing 600rms the subwoofer sounds like it should. As indicated for the price, quality and output... I don't think there is any subwoofer that can match it.


----------



## FLAstrongman

I wonder how this model compares to my older RWC304? I have two in 6cu [email protected] running off a Sundown 1500 and no one can believe the output of these subs.


----------



## 5Speed

FLAstrongman said:


> I wonder how this model compares to my older RWC304? I have two in 6cu [email protected] running off a Sundown 1500 and no one can believe the output of these subs.


Can't even compare them. The RWE-302 is an American Made subwoofer,500rms, 18mm xmax(to my knowledge), cooper coils, 3" In size(Correct me if i'm wrong anyone)

RWC.... 225rms... It's 1/2 the subwoofer. I would not hesistate to upgrade for the price these subwoofers will be louder!


----------



## FLAstrongman

They sure seem to be taking my sundown 1500 pretty well for a 225 rms sub.


----------



## 5Speed

FLAstrongman said:


> They sure seem to be taking my sundown 1500 pretty well for a 225 rms sub.


I'm not surprised when you feed any subwoofer lots of good clean power they should take the abuse very well.


----------



## 5Speed

I'll record a video this weekend of my system. Although it's nothing in terms of some of the "Ground Pounders" I see around here, it's a good Metering stick to go by if your thinking of one of these.


----------



## FLAstrongman

5Speed said:


> I'll record a video this weekend of my system. Although it's nothing in terms of some of the "Ground Pounders" I see around here, it's a good Metering stick to go by if your thinking of one of these.


Yes, please do that, I'll try to take one of mine as well.


----------



## 1978monte

I'm really close to pullin the trigger on a pair of the 15" RWE's and trying them in 4 cubes sealed.. anybody have any input on weather they would sound good or would I need to go bigger?

Either that I or could get one 15" PWE and go ported maybe??

I wonder of the 2 which would sound better and have more output?? and also how big of a box would the PWE need?


----------



## TREETOP

1978monte said:


> I'm really close to pullin the trigger on a pair of the 15" RWE's and trying them in 4 cubes sealed.. anybody have any input on weather they would sound good or would I need to go bigger?
> 
> Either that I or could get one 15" PWE and go ported maybe??
> 
> I wonder of the 2 which would sound better and have more output?? and also how big of a box would the PWE need?


I ran a pair of RWE-352s in 3.9 cubes sealed with some polyfill and they were amazing.


----------



## 1978monte

TREETOP said:


> I ran a pair of RWE-352s in 3.9 cubes sealed with some polyfill and they were amazing.



How much power did you throw at them? Right now I'd be running a Orion HCCA 250r wonder if that would be enough??

This would be going in a 2001 blazer 4 door... I have plenty of room to go bigger that 4 cubes but I'd like to keep it at 4 or under cause I use the cargo are once in awhile..


----------



## TREETOP

I first ran them off a Clarion DPX11551, for 1550w at 2 ohms, then switched to a Crescendo 3KWP which does 1650w at 2 ohms. Sounded great with both.


----------



## FLAstrongman

hey 5speed, did you ever get a video?


----------

